# Stillwater 7-9-07



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

Well my dad and i went out tonight to one of our favorite bass spots on the stillwater to do some cattin. there are alot of channels in the spot but my dad wanted to take some larger bait and try to get some bigger ones and maybe a flathead. In this spot you have to wade to knee deep water and straight line your bait my dad had a brute of a fish that broke his line, which yet again thanks steve for letting my dad use the abu that seems to always snap  . j/k its not steves fault just bad luck. We caught a couple channels that werent picture worthy mainly because we didnt feel like walking back to the bank. So i decided to throw out a shiner that was about 4 inches long, i was holding my rode when i felt pressure and my drag started screaming, i set hook and it was a 8 pound flathead. That is about average at this spot but we felt he was worthy to take a pic of, sp we walked back to the rocks and snapped the pic. i was kinda mad though the bank was just covered with crap floating at the top of the water. Oh well it was a good considering we werent even out 2 hours


----------



## chrisoneal (May 13, 2006)

Great catch


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

oh and i forgot to say that when i was fighting the fish i was walking backwards and as i turned around to get on the bank i slammed my foot into a rock. its real nice now black and blue. im pretty sure i broke that lol


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

nice one pendog, could steves abu have bad line by any chance i know its a probally not the case but ive gotten bad line before and had nothing but problems before.


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

It is not the abu, I catch fish on them with no problem, i think my poles get mad that I let someone use them and they act up...lol


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

oh and by the way Nate,how do you always manage to hurt something on your body everytime you are fishing? I think your neckname should be "Bad Luck Chuck"...


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Nate/Steve,

Check a couple things:

#1. Check the rod tip. Run a qtip in the tip. If the qtip gets snagged, theres prob a groove that's cutting into the line. 

#2. I had an abu once that had a spur on the bear paw thingy. Sorry I cant think of what its called for sure right now. Anyways there was a little metal spur that gradually picked and cut at the line.

I'm sure you guys are already know that kind of stuff though. I'd sure hate to see you guys loose another monster fish at the DP&L Dam like you did the other night. :B


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

I have only had one fish snap my line and that was fire line, all my mono line has held up so far(knock on wood). I will definetly give my abu's and the rods a good look over to see if I can find out why that keeps hapening to him. Thanks for the tip Mellon.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

H2O Mellon said:


> Nate/Steve,
> I'm sure you guys are already know that kind of stuff though. I'd sure hate to see you guys loose another monster fish at the DP&L Dam like you did the other night. :B



Yeah i hope not that was a monster


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

you ain't lyin. that fish rolled and you would have swore that a tree fell in the lake


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

speaking of tree, there was a little gust of wind and the top of a tree snapped and fell in the river last night


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

bet that scared the $$$$ out of ya.


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

well theres some new cover for the fishies!!!


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

bigdogsteve-o said:


> bet that scared the $$$$ out of ya.


yeah it did, my dad looked at me and said looks like King Kong been putting away too many 12 packs lol. my dad cracks me up


----------

